# Weekly Competition 2016-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U' F U2 R' F2 R U' R'
*2. *U F2 U R' F R2 U2 F2 U'
*3. *U2 F' R F R' F2 U2 F' U'
*4. *U' R U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2
*5. *R2 U' R' U F' U2 F U' R

*3x3x3
1. *D B2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B F' D2 U L' F' U' B' L U'
*2. *B2 R U' F2 L2 F2 B2 D F U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 F' L2
*3. *U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B L2 D U2 R' U' L F R F2 L' B'
*4. *B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B' F2 U' L' U2 B' R B' L2 D
*5. *R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F R F L2 U L' U2 R' B2 F' R'

*4x4x4
1. *B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R2 D' Fw2 Uw L' U2 L Uw' U2 Rw B Rw2 U L Rw' D2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 F2 D' Rw' U Fw' R2 B2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F' Uw L2 B2 L' Rw'
*2. *Rw' B F U' B Fw F2 U R2 B L R' D' B F' Uw2 Rw2 U' R B' Fw R2 F' Rw' Uw' R2 B Rw R2 D2 L2 D' Uw' U' B' Uw2 B2 Fw D2 Rw2
*3. *D' B' Rw' Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 F R' D2 Fw2 Rw R Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw B' R2 Uw2 L2 B2 F2 Rw2 R2 D L Rw' B2 F2 D2 Rw' B' D Uw2 L2 U' B Fw2 L2
*4. *D Fw2 R2 Uw2 U F2 Rw' D U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw D R2 F' D' Fw Uw2 L2 U2 L' R' B2 Fw2 F' Uw U Fw D U' L B F2 R2 Uw F Rw' D2 Fw2
*5. *L' B U2 Fw2 L' D Fw R' B2 U Rw U' L' F' U' L U' Fw L Rw Uw B' Rw R2 U' B D' Uw' U' Rw Uw2 B2 Fw2 U2 B' Fw Rw2 D2 U2 L

*5x5x5
1. *Rw B2 U' L Lw Dw' Uw' L D L2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 U' L' R2 Uw2 U F Dw' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw' B' Fw' F R U L' Lw R' Uw' U2 Rw Dw' Fw U2 Lw R' F2 Rw' U' L Rw2 Bw' F2 Rw2 F' L Bw' Dw' F2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw Dw' B
*2. *Bw Fw2 R2 Bw2 F2 L' B' Fw' Lw' D' L2 R2 Uw' Lw' Uw L D Lw' B' Bw F2 R Dw B U Bw' F2 L Lw2 R2 U2 L' U Rw' F R Uw' B2 F2 D' Lw2 Dw' Rw' D U Lw' B F Lw2 R2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw D' Fw2 L2 Dw' Uw' U'
*3. *L Uw2 Lw2 B Fw' Lw Rw' R2 Bw' Fw Uw2 R' B D2 Lw F' Dw Fw' Dw' F Dw F Rw2 D2 U2 Lw2 R2 B L2 Dw Lw Rw Uw Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Dw2 L2 R2 Dw Fw L2 Dw2 B Bw Lw' Bw2 F D' U Fw' U' Rw2 D2 Fw F' Rw' R'
*4. *U Bw' F2 D Bw Fw2 Rw2 R D2 Dw' Uw' U' B Bw' Fw F2 L Bw2 L F2 Rw U2 Rw2 D U F' D' B Fw2 L Rw D' U' L2 Rw2 D2 Lw Bw2 F' R2 Dw' Lw' R' Fw D2 Bw' Rw D Lw Fw D Uw R' D2 B' Bw' R2 Bw2 Rw2 R2
*5. *B L Lw2 Rw R2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 U Bw' L' Uw U2 B D Uw R F Dw' U L2 F R Fw' D' Dw2 Uw' Fw' D Bw' Lw' B Lw Uw' R2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Dw' B2 D Bw Fw L D2 Bw' U' Fw R2 U Fw R2 D U' B D' U2 Fw2

*6x6x6
1. *2B' 2U2 F U 3R2 F' 3R' F 2R2 2D 2U' B 3F2 F' 2D' 2U U' 2B' F' 2L B F' 2L 2D U' 3R F L 3R' 2U2 2L' 2R 2U' 3R' 2B2 2U2 B' 2B' 2D2 3U' F2 3R' 3U' 3F2 L B 2B2 2U 2B2 3F' 2R' R U' R2 D L2 D' 2F' 3R' R B' 2D' 3R U' 2L2 2F2 D 2L' 2U2 2B
*2. *2L' 3U' 3F' R2 2F 2U' B' D2 3R2 R 3F' U' 2R' R B 2U2 2B2 3R2 2R' 2D' 3R 3U F 2L' 3R 2F2 L 3F 2L' R2 2B' D' U2 2R' F' 2R' D2 2D' 2U2 L' 2B2 2L' 2R' F2 D 3F' 3U2 L 3R 2U' 2R' 3U2 3R2 2R2 F 2L2 3U2 L' F D 3R' U L 2U' 2L 3R 3F' F2 3U 3F'
*3. *R2 3U2 2L' 3R' 2F' R D2 U 2R' 2D2 3R 2R' D2 L' 2R2 U 2L2 U 2B' L' U2 F 3R2 U2 2B' 2D 2L 2R2 2B 3F 2D U 3F2 L' 2R2 2F2 D' U' 2L2 R B D2 2D' L 2L' 3R' 2D' 3F2 2R2 D2 U R D2 F2 R 2D 3R2 3U' B' 2F' 2D U L2 3U' 2U2 3F 3U' 2U2 2B' L
*4. *2U' L 2L2 B' 2B' 3F' 3R' 3F' 3U2 2U2 2B' 2L' R2 3U' 2R B' 2B' 2F' F2 2D U2 2R D 2U2 B' 3U' 3F 2D' U F R 2D2 L2 2R 2U' 2R' 3U2 2F2 U' B 3U R2 D' 2D' 3U' U B' 2F' R F2 3R R B2 2U2 L' U2 B' 3U 3F2 D U' 2L 2F' 3R 2B2 R' 2B 3F' 2L2 2U2
*5. *U2 R2 3U' U R' 2U' 3F2 2L' R 2B' F2 3R' D' L 2R 2F 2D2 R' 2B' 3U' 2F2 2D2 3U2 2U2 2F2 2R2 U' F' D2 R D 3F2 F' 3R2 B2 2U2 2L 2R2 2U2 L' 2B' 2F 2D' L2 R 2D 3U B 2B D' 2U' 2B' D2 B' 2D2 2U2 3F2 L' R' 3F' D' B' 3F' 2F' 3U' 2U B U L 2F2

*7x7x7
1. *2B 3F2 2R R2 3U' B 2U F2 U' 2B' 3B' 2F F 3L 2R2 B 2B' 2F 2D2 2R' B' 2B 3B 3F 2F2 3D' 3L' 2D' B 2R 2D 3R' 2U2 2R2 B 2D2 3U 2R2 B' 3B' 3F2 2D' B2 2B' 3B 3F2 2F2 3D 2U U' 2B' 2D' R2 2F 2D' 2U 3L2 3R' 2R' R' 3D' U2 B 3B' 2D 3B2 D2 3U 2U 2F2 2R 2B2 3D 3U2 3B2 3L D' 2U' 2L' B' 3F' 2F2 F' 2L2 2R B2 3D2 3B 3D 3U2 2B2 2F2 2L2 F 2D2 3L2 U' 2R2 D' 2D
*2. *3U B 2B F2 3L 3B 2U' L' 3U2 2R 3B2 2R R' 2U 2L' 2D' B' 3F 3U2 2L 3L 2R 2B2 2D2 F' 3D 3B 3D2 U2 2B2 U 3B 2F U 3R2 2D 3L2 3R 2R' R2 U' 2R2 F' L2 3L 3R 2B2 3F2 2D 3B 2L' 2F 2U U' L2 2B' L 2L' 3L2 R 2U2 2R2 3D' 2U' 2B2 F D' B L' B2 3B 2U' L' R2 3F2 L' 3R 2R R' 3U 2L' 2D' 3U2 3F 2U' B2 3R2 F L 2D2 2B2 F 2R' B2 F2 2L' 2B F' 2D' 2U'
*3. *F' 2U 3B D2 R 3F 2R' 3B F 3L D2 U B' 3B F2 3L' 2F2 2R2 F 2D' 2B2 2L2 3R2 R' 2B2 3B' 2U' 2R' U2 2L2 2D2 2B' 2F2 3U' B2 3F' 2L 3B' 3D B' 2B' 3B F 3D2 2L' 3L' 2U B2 2U 2L 3R' 2R2 2U 2R 2B2 L' 2R2 2U' 3R2 F2 U2 3B D' 3U2 2U 3F' 3D2 2U2 2L 3D' 2B L 3R2 F2 2U2 2L2 3L2 3U2 F2 2L' 3R' B F 2D' 3R B 3B2 3U U 3L2 2D' 2L2 3L' 3R R' 2U2 F' 2L 2R2 2B
*4. *R2 2B 2R2 R2 D' 3L2 2U' L 3R 2B' 2F L 2D' 2F L' 2R2 B2 2L' 3F 2F 2U2 L2 2D2 2F 3U2 F' 3U' 3L' 2B2 2D2 3D B' L2 3D' L 3F2 F' D U2 2L2 R U' R2 D' 2R 3B2 D' 2B' F L2 2U 2F' L2 2R2 U' 3L' 2R 3D' 3R' 3D F 2L' 3U' 2B' 2D2 3D' 3B' 2F L 2L' 3F' 2D 2R' R' D 3U2 3L' 2D2 2R2 B' 3F 2D' 3U 3F2 3U2 L 2D' 2B2 3L' 3U2 F' 3L D' 2B2 3B 2R2 U 3L 2R2 R2
*5. *2F2 2R2 2B 3D U 3F2 2U2 3B2 2L F' 2D' 2U' 3L2 2R B' 3L 2D 3D2 2U 2F' 2L2 2B2 3F' 3R2 D2 3D 2R2 U2 2R2 2F' 2L 2B 2U L 3U2 2L 3D 3U2 2R2 D U2 2B2 F L2 2B 2R U 2R2 3B' 2F 2D2 2L2 3L' 2R' 2D 3D2 U 3B 2F2 D2 3D2 U' 2L R 2U' 2B2 3B 2F2 D' B2 3L' 2U U 2B' 2D' 2R 2U 2R 3F U' 2B D' 3D 2U' F2 2U2 R' D' 2L2 2R' F 2L2 3L 2R 2U 3L 3B' 3D' 3B2 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R' U F' U2 R2 F
*2. *F' R' F' U2 F' U F U2
*3. *U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' U' F' U2 L' D' R' U R2 F D' F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R2
*2. *L2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U B' L' B' F2 D B L R2
*3. *F' L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' U' L' D' R' U L2 F U' L2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' R' Fw' L R2 Fw' L' B L' Rw Uw B' U B' Uw2 Fw' L' R2 U Rw2 Fw D' Uw2 L2 F' D U' F' Rw' Fw2 F' Uw Rw' B F Rw R D' U B2
*2. *Fw Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 B' Fw Uw Fw Uw2 B Fw' F D2 F2 Uw2 R' B D' U' L U B2 Fw Rw R' F D2 Uw2 B Fw' R' B2 Fw2 L Uw' R F'
*3. *L2 U F D' B' Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 U2 L Rw' F U2 Rw R D' Rw2 D' U L2 D' U2 R2 B Fw' U2 F Rw' Fw D L' F D' F2 Uw' F Rw2 Fw F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw2 Dw' Uw' Fw' F' Uw2 Fw F' L Rw' R2 D2 Dw2 F2 Rw' D' B' Fw' L Uw F2 Dw2 L2 Bw L' D2 Lw Dw2 B' Dw' Uw2 Fw' Uw B D' Lw' Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw L Dw' B Fw F' L D2 Rw2 U2 L' Lw' F2 L2 Uw' U2 Rw R Bw D Fw2
*2. *R2 Bw2 D Lw D2 Lw Rw B Fw' D2 Uw L2 Lw D' U R' Dw Lw R2 U Fw' F U2 Fw' Lw' D' Rw' Uw U' L U B2 L Dw' B L' B L Lw' Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 Fw' Uw F' Dw R2 U Lw2 Uw2 Fw Lw2 B F2 Lw2 F2 Lw Dw' Rw2
*3. *Fw' L D2 Uw R' B2 D Dw2 U' Bw2 Fw2 F2 U2 L D2 U' B Dw2 Bw' Dw' Uw U Lw Bw' Lw2 D Fw2 U2 Fw Rw2 Dw' B Bw2 F2 Lw Dw L2 D2 Fw Dw Uw L2 Rw B Bw' F2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R Fw2 F' L' Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 U' F' D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2F' U2 R' 2U F L' 2B 3U' 3R U 2F' 3R' 2D' B 3F' 2F2 L2 2L' D2 2R' R' 3U 2L' 2B2 3F2 F' 3R F 2D2 U B 2B2 3F2 L2 3U L' 3R' R2 B2 3F2 3R' B 2U 3R 2U' 2B' F 2L2 2B2 L' 2L' 3R' F' L' U2 3F2 U2 2B2 L2 3U 2U' 3R' R2 F 2D2 3F' F' D L2 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U2 3B L2 3R B2 2B' 3B' 2F' F2 L 3D2 U2 3B' 2D' 2L' 3D B' 3L B' 2R2 2D2 R2 B2 3B' F' 3U2 3R2 3U2 2U' 2F 3L' 2B 2F' F 3L B' 3U2 B2 3F 2F2 2R 3D2 3B 2F2 2L' 3U' 2U U' 2L R U2 3L D' 3D' 3F2 3D 3B2 3F' D2 2D2 2L2 2B' 3U 2F 2D 3U' 3B 2L D 3L2 2B 2F2 F' L 3L2 3R2 3U' 2U 2B L2 2B' 2F F' 2D' 3R' 2F' 3D2 2U' 3R 3D 3B' D 2L' D' 2D' 3F2 3U' 2B2 2F2 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B D2 L' U L F L2 D R' U' B' R'
*2. *U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U L' U B2 D B F' L' D2 L2 U
*3. *U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 D R D' B' R D F2 L2 F'
*4. *U2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B R D' L2 B U' R' F' U' B2 D
*5. *U L2 D L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L' B R' D' U2 R U F R
*6. *U F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D' U' F2 R' B' F U' B2 F' D2 L' R' F'
*7. *F L2 D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F L' B' L2 B
*8. *R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R B2 D2 F' R F2 U' F2 R' U' L' R2
*9. *U F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D U L D B2 L U2 L B U R F2
*10. *R F' U' F' B U R F R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R'
*11. *F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' R U' B' F' D' R U' B' U'
*12. *L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F R D' R B' L R2 U R2
*13. *B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' D B L D B2 F D U R
*14. *D2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R U F' L' B2 D B2 R2 D2
*15. *D2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' B L' F U2 R' F' R U' L R
*16. *R2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 F D2 F' L2 D B R2 U L U2 R F' R B2 F2
*17. *L2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' F L2 B' L' R2 F' L F' U
*18. *F' D2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U F2 R D2 B L B' D' F' D'
*19. *R' B' L2 D' L U' D' B' U' F R2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U D B2 D'
*20. *U L2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 L' U' R F' L' F2 L2 R B L2
*21. *D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F U2 R' U2 L B' U R' D B2 L' D'
*22. *F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 D L' B' D' B F2 D' R B2
*23. *U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 F D2 F2 L2 F L F' R2 D' U R' B' L D' B2
*24. *L' D B2 U' L' B' R' L2 F2 B U B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2
*25. *D2 R2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R U F' D R' D R B2 D2 R
*26. *D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 F' R D B2 D' R2 U2 B' R2 B2
*27. *R2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' R D2 B L' U' B2 R2 B D' B2
*28. *B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B' D' R2 B D2 L B2 L F' U
*29. *F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 U' L U2 F D L' R' U2 R2 F D2
*30. *L2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 D' L U F D2 U2 R U2 R F2
*31. *U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R B2 R' D2 B F L F2 L2 R U F L' B
*32. *U2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F' R B' D U L2 R2 B U'
*33. *R2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F' R B' R B F2 R2 D' B U'
*34. *F2 L' D B U' R2 D L F R' L2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R
*35. *U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B U2 B U R U' B D U L' R' B U
*36. *U2 L2 U2 L D2 R B L2 D F2 D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R L2 B2 L'
*37. *D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B R2 U' R'
*38. *B2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' B D' L2 F D2 F L R U' R'
*39. *D R L U R2 F2 L2 F U2 B L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U
*40. *B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R B' U' F' L2 F2 R' B' F R2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' L2 D2 R' D2 R' D F2 B' R U2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2
*2. *D' B2 D L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B L' F' D F R' F U' B2 U
*3. *U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F' U R B' R2 D R2 D' L
*4. *D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F R' D F' D' U R B' D2
*5. *F L' U2 B' R D' F' R2 U D' R B2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 D F R' B' U2 B2 U B' D2 L2 B2 R F2 R D2 L2 B2 R B2
*2. *R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U' R F' L2 U R B D R2 U2 L2
*3. *U' R2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L F' U R2 B' D' B' D L' U
*4. *R2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B' L U F' U' R' B' R F2 R'
*5. *U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D' B D2 R B R D U' R' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' L' F U2 B D R' D2 F R2 U2
*2. *U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F D' B2 F2 L B2 D' L F' U2
*3. *R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 F' L' D2 F' L2 R' B' F' U'
*4. *U B L' D R F' D2 L2 U2 L' D2 B R2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F'
*5. *R' F2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' D L' F2 R' U2 B R' D2 F D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' R2 U' B2 R' D U' R' B' L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R U' R' F2 U' F2 U' R2 U R'
*3. *R2 B F D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 L' F L D' F2 L U' R2 B2 F'
*4. *Rw B' Rw U' L2 Rw' B F' D2 L2 Rw D2 F' D B2 D2 L Rw' R2 F L Rw' R' Uw B2 L' R B' Uw2 F' L' D Uw2 U Rw' R' Uw U' L D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U2 R2 U F' U R2 U R' U'
*3. *L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F L B U F U2 L R B R2
*4. *F2 R' F2 R Uw' U2 B2 L B2 D Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' D U' L' Rw B L2 R' Fw' D' Uw' B Fw' L D2 B2 F' D2 F' R' D2 F2 Uw' Fw2 F U2 R'
*5. *D F Dw Bw D Fw' U' L2 Rw2 B D Bw F2 R Uw F2 L2 Lw' R2 Uw F' Dw' Uw2 Fw U' Fw2 Dw2 Rw B Dw R Bw' Lw2 B Lw2 D' R' B' Bw' Fw' Lw U' Lw2 Fw' Uw U Bw L2 F' Rw2 U' Fw Uw R B Fw L2 Uw' Fw2 D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' B' U R' L U B U l r u
*2. *U' L' U R L B U' L l' u
*3. *U' R' L B' U' B R U' L' r
*4. *R L' B U' B' R L' r' b u'
*5. *U L' R B' U L R' l r u

*Square-1
1. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (0, 5) /
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 1)
*4. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3)
*5. *(-2, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) /

*Skewb
1. *D L' R D U' D' U' D R' D' U'
*2. *U R U' D R D L R' U' D' U'
*3. *L U' R' D U' R' L U' R' D' U'
*4. *D L' U' L U D L' U' D' U'
*5. *R' U' R' D U' D' L D' R D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2016)

... and five extra scrambles for Multi:

41. R' B2 R D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 U B D2 F L' D U2 F' R D2
42. U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L F L' R D' B U R' U2 F2
43. R' B U' L' U D B' L F R' L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2
44. L2 F2 R D2 U2 L' F2 R B2 F' D2 U B F2 U' B R U' F'
45. D2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L B' R' F2 U' F R' U' L2 B'


----------



## mafergut (Jul 19, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.77, 4.32, (DNF), (2.80), 4.07 = *4.72* // Nice. Dropped the cube in 3rd solve
*3x3x3:* 20.20, 18.05, (24.92), 20.88, (18.02) = *19.71* // Ouch!!! 
*4x4x4:* 1:31.30, 1:27.09, (1:39.09), 1:26.09, (1:25.57) = *1:28.16* // Meh
*5x5x5:* 3:37.44, (3:23.36), (3:41.08), 3:25.73, 3:28.88 = *3:30.69* // More meh
*3x3x3 OH:* (44.73), 41.33, 39.84, (37.11), 40.45 = *40.54* // Meh
*Magic:* 6.11, (8.75), (5.58), 6.34, 6.05 = *6.17* // First time I do this
*Megaminx:* (3:52.12), 3:47.71, 3:38.41, (3:23.45), 3:38.36 = *3:41.50* // Rusty


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 19, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 11.29, (11.94), 8.81, 9.03, (8.33) = *9.72* Pretty good for me.
*3x3x3*: 32.44, 34.17, 37.65, (26.57), (40.72+) = *34.76
4x4x4*: 1:50.94, (2:22.62), (1:42.09), 1:54.76, 1:43.66 = *1:49.79 *pb by about 3 seconds!
*5x5x5*: 4:47.85, 5:01.87, (5:20.76), (4:36.89), 5:00.87 = *4:56.60 *Ouch.
*6x6x6*: (8:35.59), 8:08.64, 8:19.97, (7:19.87), 8:01.26 = *8:09.96
3x3x3 OH*: (1:21.92), 1:10.48, 1:02.68, 58.75, (54.81) = *1:03.98* pb Ao5 second week in a row.
*3x3x3 Feet*: (4:08.23), 4:30.66, (7:05.48), 4:19.37, 4:52.49 = *4:34.17
2-3-4 Relay*: 12.10, 32.03, 2:05.32 = *2:49.46
2-3-4-5 Relay*: 14.78, 36.09, 2:11.37, 4:33.45 = *7:35.71
3x3x3 FMC*: 52 moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F R' F2 U F R F2 2x2x2 Block
D' R' B D' B D2 B2 2x2x3 Block
F L F' B L2 B2 D' B' EO
D2 L D2 L D L2 D2 L D' f2l
U L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 U OLL
D2 L' D' L' D L D L D L' D L PLL

Final solution:
F R' F2 U F R F2 D' R' B D' B D2 B2 F L F' B L2 B2 D' B' D2 L D2 L D L2 D2 L D' U L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 U D2 L' D' L' D L D L D L' D L

I finished this one about 40 minutes in, and decided I could do better block building. The other one was much better until I counted: 57 moves.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

What is match the scramble..


----------



## muchacho (Jul 20, 2016)

*2x2:* 5.60, (6.72), 6.21, 5.43, 5.05 = *5.75*
*3x3:* 22.86, (18.04), 20.46, 22.40, (28.23) = *21.90
3x3OH:* 46.32, (38.59), 45.17, (46.76), 40.05 = *43.85*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 20, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> What is match the scramble..


Start with two solved cubes, scramble one according to the scramble given. 
Then you shall (as fast as possible) make the solved one identical to the scrambled one 
(without using the scramble given).


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

woah that sounds difficult


----------



## mafergut (Jul 20, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> woah that sounds difficult


but a lot of fun


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

mafergut said:


> but a lot of fun


But how would you even start though-


----------



## mafergut (Jul 20, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> But how would you even start though-


I personally use some beginner method variation and, of course, you need to check which piece goes where and in which orientation. I need to rotate the example cube around quite a few times while "solving" the other. And, yeah, it's easy to mess up as colours don't match but that's exactly the reason why I enjoy it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

hmm maybe ill try that


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

MBLD 26/31 1:06:22.03[42:58.89]
//No idea how this is going to be judged. Maybe I have to set the alarm for 1 hour next time..
3x3 BLD: 44.28, 35.23, 49.29
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF(4:31)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 21, 2016)

222: 5.74, (6.99), 5.07, (2.65), 4.85 = 5.22
333: (12.86), (15.54), 13.42, 15.34+, 13.31 = 14.02 [+2 makes me sad]
444: (56.29), 1:02.52, 1:08.24, (1:10.55), 57.54 = 1:02.77 [ugh]
555: 1:49.01, (1:51.85), 1:45.75, 1:50.97, (1:34.34) = 1:48.58
666: 3:19.57, (3:26.09), 3:24.86, (3:05.71), 3:25.02 = 3:23.15 [PB single]
777: (5:59.84), 5:16.88, 5:26.28, (5:00.69), 5:20.91 = 5:21.36
Megaminx: 2:07.93, 1:59.20, (2:11.99), 2:03.49, (1:56.82) = 2:03.54
Pyraminx: (13.32), 9.81, 7.22, 9.63, (6.43) = 8.89
Skewb: 8.56, 12.38, (7.78+), 9.42, (12.58) = 10.12
Square-1: (35.40), 40.68, (46.33), 38.92, 41.69 = 40.43
OH: 47.74, (52.04), (41.58), 50.50, 43.84 = 47.36
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF, 3:54.42, DNF = 3:54.42
MBLD: 1/2 in 15:40
2-4: 1:24.17
2-5: 3:24.14 [messed up u perm at the end]
MTS: 1:55.52, (1:32.81), 1:55.93, (4:47.35), 2:06.09 = 1:59.18 [apparently i got better]
FMC: 46



Spoiler



z2 D F U F D L D' B U2 B' [X-CROSS]
F U F' U2 L U L' [F2L2] D F U' F' D [F2L3]
F U' F' U F U F' [F2L4] L F U F' U' L' U' [OLL]
y2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R' [PLL]


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2016)

FMC: *29*



Spoiler



Moves in parentheses are on inverse.

Scramble: R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' R2 U' B2 R' D U' R' B' L'

34 backup, nearly linear:
(R2 L')
F2 L' B' F2 L2 F' L // worst 1x2x3
U' D' B' U R' U // worst 2x2x3
F' D F2 D2 // F2L-1 in NINETEEN MOVES
F' D2 R' D' R F2 // Tripod
D' F D F' R F' R' F D' // lel

What I dosed:
(R2 L')
U F2 L B' L2 R // good good
U' @ F' $ R' D' R' L' D' F2 D L // ooh nice nice
F' D' F D' // 22 to 4 ugh

@ [U, F' D' F] cancels 4
$ [U', R' D' R] cancels 5

*Final: U F2 L B' L2 R F' D' F U' F' D U' R' D' R U R2 L' D' F2 D L F' D' F D' R2 L (29)*


----------



## keone (Jul 23, 2016)

2x2: 7.85 7.60 5.74 6.35 4.56 
=6.56
3x3: 17.14 19.33 16.83 16.88 17.17 
=17.06
3x3 OH: 35.59 42.57 42.86 38.33 36.38
=39.09
Pyraminx: 12.48 22.11 12.12 14.18 16.88 
=14.51
Skewb: 15.31 17.61 6.45 27.06 21.91 
=18.28


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 23, 2016)

megaminx: 1:12.23, 1:10.53, 1:08.94, 1:09.86, 1:11.45 = 1:10.61


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 23, 2016)

Roman said:


> MBLD 26/31 1:06:22.03[42:58.89]
> //No idea how this is going to be judged. Maybe I have to set the alarm for 1 hour next time..


Some of us do that, so you can finish your attempt over the time but still know
how many you solved in 60 minutes. That of course means that you have to
keep those last cubes a little on the side so you can know how many of those
solved within the hour were ok/not ok.
Like "*22/31 in 60:00 (for real 26/31 in 66:22)*".
In this case I assume you solve them linear in time, which means you were ready with
22 of your 31 within the hour (truncated).
If you know how many of those last nine were ok it is better, otherwise I have to assume
that all nine were ok and your result then becomes 17/31 in 60:00 which is not fun for
neither you nor me. (On the other hand this is not (as serious as) European Ch. or worse ).

OK?


----------



## Roman (Jul 23, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Some of us do that, so you can finish your attempt over the time but still know
> how many you solved in 60 minutes. That of course means that you have to
> keep those last cubes a little on the side so you can know how many of those
> solved within the hour were ok/not ok.
> ...



I think I will just film all my attempts (takes two clicks to start recording) and watch the end of the video if the time will be >60m.


----------



## big_moe5 (Jul 24, 2016)

2x2 
1. 10.25
2. (6.20)
3. 8.29
4. (15.78)
5. 8.23
avg: 9.75

3x3
1. (48.17)
2. 39.31
3. 36.37
4. 36.68
5 (31.05)
avg: 38.32

pyraminx
1. 14.05
2. 10.16
3. (14.45)
4. 13.87
5. (9.22)
avg: 12.35

skewb
1. (17.30)
2. 14.96
3. (10.79)
4. 15.79
5 13.93
avg: 14.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2016)

Roman said:


> I think I will just film all my attempts (takes two clicks to start recording) and watch the end of the video if the time will be >60m.


That's perhaps the best. But I cannot film more than 30 minutes at a time,
I know you have better equipment .

(and you did not know how many of the last nine cubes that were ok?)


----------



## Jacck (Jul 24, 2016)

3MBLD: 3/11 60:00.00

Damned, tried to avoid it 
At least a 4th cube solved around 1:01:00


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> That's perhaps the best. But I cannot film more than 30 minutes at a time,
> I know you have better equipment .
> 
> (and you did not know how many of the last nine cubes that were ok?)



My equipment is just a webcam that serves me since 2013 
No idea about the result. I guess you can replace it with the worst possible one, I don't care already


----------



## Cubing HQ (Jul 24, 2016)

Pyraminx: 11.67, (12.87), (6.17), 7.42, 10.21 = 9.77

2x2: 12.88, 14.34, 13.13, (19.61), (10.56) = 13.45 *Dropped cube in the fourth solve lol*


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 25, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.76, (7.50), 6.31, (2.32), 3.26-> *5.44
3x3x3:* 18.31, 17.34, 15.36, (14.90), (19.27)-> *17.00
4x4x4:* 1:16.39, (1:08.34), 1:22.58, (1:38.13), 1:17.74-> *1:18.90
5x5x5:* 2:37.29, 2:32.53, 2:35.53, (2:25.77), (2:50.38)-> *2:35.12
7x7x7:* 8:32.30, 8:29.65, (8:46.96), 8:37.54, (7:56.65)-> *8:33.16
2x2x2BLD:* 1:25.61, 1:19.75, 1:10.30-> *1:10.30
3x3x3BLD:* 4:16.12, DNF, 4:26.97-> *4:16.12
MBLD: 1/2, 12:42
3x3x3OH:* 37.02, (26.38), 38.67, 30.56, (47.74)-> *35.42
3x3 MTS:* 1:32.85, (2:44.97), 1:49.83, (1:31.24), 1:45.98-> *1:42.89
234*-> *1:38.99
2345*-> *4:38.54
megaminx:* 2:49.65, (2:59.31), (2:41.50), 2:48.32, 2:43.44-> *2:47.14
sq-1:* 50.83, 39.46, (1:06.28), (36.46), 38.40-> *42.90
skewb:* 7.78, (10.72), (6.87), 10.50, 8.12-> *8.80

FMC:* 38 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R2 D' R U2 L U2 L2 U' D2 B U F' U' B2 U F R2 U L' F' L2 D L' F' D' F' D' R' D R D R' D' L' D R D' L

R2 D' R U2 L U2 L2 //1x2x3
U' D2 B' * U R2 U //2x2x3
L' F' L2 D L' F2 //f2l-1
F(cancelled) D' F' D' R' D R ** //orient edges

insertions: * B2 U F' U' B2 U F U' (3 moves cancelation)
** D R' D' L' D R D' L (0 moves cancelation)


----------



## TcubesAK (Jul 26, 2016)

I couldn't get this is on time, sorry.

3x3 FMC - 49 moves

z2 U' R' U' D2 R' D' y' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F U' F' U' L U L' U B' U' B U R U2 R' U R' F R U2 F' U' F U' F' R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2

z2 U' R' U' D2 R' D'//CROSS
y' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F U' F'//1ST AND 2ND PAIRS
U' L U L' U B' U' B//3RD PAIR
U R U2 R' U R' F R U2 F' U' F U' F'//4TH PAIR + OLL
R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2//PLL


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 26, 2016)

Results week 29, congrats to Torch, cuberkid and Ordway!

*2x2x2*(33)

 1.99 WACWCA
 2.70 cuberkid10
 2.75 TheDubDubJr
 3.22 pantu2000
 3.47 shortey
 3.67 JustinTimeCuber
 3.67 Torch
 3.75 qaz
 4.00 FastCubeMaster
 4.03 TcubesAK
 4.72 mafergut
 4.88 CyanSandwich
 4.97 LostGent
 5.12 Mark Boyanowski
 5.22 Ordway Persyn
 5.44 Bogdan
 5.75 muchacho
 5.80 aybuck37
 6.56 keone
 7.00 h2f
 7.02 LipeCarneiro
 7.84 QuantumDestroyer
 8.20 Bubbagrub
 8.54 Ghost Cuber
 8.62 [email protected]
 8.92 big_moe5
 9.71 One Wheel
 9.75 hcfong
 10.71 RyuKagamine
 13.45 Cubing HQ
 13.72 arbivara
 14.29 MatsBergsten
 16.13 Jacck
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.84 shortey
 10.04 WACWCA
 10.43 fastfingers777
 10.61 cuberkid10
 11.11 qaz
 11.20 giorgi
 11.64 pantu2000
 12.07 Torch
 12.14 FastCubeMaster
 12.27 JustinTimeCuber
 12.49 Sessinator
 14.02 Ordway Persyn
 14.72 TcubesAK
 15.41 CyanSandwich
 17.00 Bogdan
 17.06 keone
 17.39 YoAkshYo
 17.63 LostGent
 19.68 h2f
 19.71 mafergut
 21.91 muchacho
 22.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.44 26doober
 22.44 aybuck37
 23.82 LipeCarneiro
 25.35 QuantumDestroyer
 25.50 Bubbagrub
 30.93 Jacck
 31.06 MatsBergsten
 31.51 Pragitya
 31.90 RyuKagamine
 33.18 arbivara
 34.75 One Wheel
 34.90 Nosae Semaj
 37.45 big_moe5
*4x4x4*(19)

 39.31 cuberkid10
 40.28 shortey
 44.64 qaz
 48.93 Torch
 59.28 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.77 Ordway Persyn
 1:14.56 TcubesAK
 1:16.06 JustinTimeCuber
 1:17.77 LipeCarneiro
 1:18.90 Bogdan
 1:24.65 h2f
 1:28.16 mafergut
 1:37.13 26doober
 1:43.88 Bubbagrub
 1:49.79 One Wheel
 2:02.75 Jacck
 2:04.96 RyuKagamine
 2:44.64 MatsBergsten
 3:37.78 arbivara
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:11.57 shortey
 1:22.28 cuberkid10
 1:36.65 Torch
 1:45.25 fastfingers777
 1:48.58 Ordway Persyn
 2:00.07 FastCubeMaster
 2:24.36 TcubesAK
 2:35.12 Bogdan
 3:04.15 h2f
 3:09.40 LipeCarneiro
 3:23.36 Jacck
 3:25.28 RyuKagamine
 3:30.68 mafergut
 3:51.01 Nosae Semaj
 4:10.23 MatsBergsten
 4:56.86 One Wheel
 9:34.00 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:40.72 shortey
 3:04.31 cuberkid10
 3:09.16 Torch
 3:23.15 Ordway Persyn
 5:38.49 Jacck
 6:01.18 RyuKagamine
 6:31.45 h2f
 8:09.96 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 3:38.78 shortey
 4:44.64 Torch
 5:21.36 Ordway Persyn
 8:33.16 Bogdan
 8:44.23 Jacck
 9:00.13 RyuKagamine
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 19.63 qaz
 21.51 Torch
 21.89 YoAkshYo
 23.98 cuberkid10
 27.08 TcubesAK
 28.08 FastCubeMaster
 35.42 Bogdan
 39.09 keone
 40.54 mafergut
 43.85 muchacho
 47.36 Ordway Persyn
 47.46 LipeCarneiro
 47.85 h2f
 49.97 26doober
 56.12 Bubbagrub
 58.06 RyuKagamine
 1:03.90 arbivara
 1:03.97 One Wheel
 1:18.79 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 2:14.89 aybuck37
 3:11.97 Jacck
 3:29.61 arbivara
 4:10.19 RyuKagamine
 4:34.17 One Wheel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 6.06 WACWCA
 22.20 h2f
 24.11 Torch
 39.38 MatsBergsten
 48.90 FastCubeMaster
 1:06.51 Jacck
 1:10.30 Bogdan
 1:44.38 TcubesAK
 2:03.33 RyuKagamine
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 35.23 Roman
 36.82 Sessinator
 1:13.96 Torch
 1:21.42 MatsBergsten
 2:07.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2:17.02 qaz
 2:49.40 FastCubeMaster
 2:56.79 Jacck
 2:57.38 fastfingers777
 3:54.42 Ordway Persyn
 4:16.12 Bogdan
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:05.51 MatsBergsten
 7:58.17 Torch
13:04.46 Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF Roman
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:55.25 MatsBergsten
18:00.61 Torch
19:25.94 Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF Roman
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

59:38.20 Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

24/27 (52:46)  CyanSandwich
19/24 (58:09)  kamilprzyb
9/9 (37:52)  MatsBergsten
10/14 (45:44)  Torch
17/31 (60:00)  Roman
2/4 (30:35)  Bubbagrub
1/2 (12:42)  Bogdan
1/2 (15:40)  Ordway Persyn
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 48.85 Torch
 1:10.52 TcubesAK
 1:42.89 Bogdan
 1:59.18 Ordway Persyn
 2:45.78 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 53.32 cuberkid10
 1:05.80 Torch
 1:11.44 FastCubeMaster
 1:24.17 Ordway Persyn
 1:35.43 LipeCarneiro
 1:35.78 TcubesAK
 1:38.99 Bogdan
 1:56.55 h2f
 2:29.28 RyuKagamine
 2:49.46 One Wheel
 3:11.50 MatsBergsten
 3:12.84 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:22.76 cuberkid10
 2:51.17 Torch
 3:21.14 FastCubeMaster
 3:24.14 Ordway Persyn
 3:59.48 TcubesAK
 4:38.54 Bogdan
 5:00.92 LipeCarneiro
 5:09.61 h2f
 6:04.05 RyuKagamine
 6:09.28 Jacck
 7:35.71 One Wheel
*Magic*(1)

 6.17 mafergut
*Skewb*(19)

 4.68 Nihahhat
 6.09 TcubesAK
 6.63 cuberkid10
 6.68 TheDubDubJr
 6.71 qaz
 7.33 pantu2000
 7.60 Torch
 8.80 Bogdan
 10.12 Ordway Persyn
 10.64 aybuck37
 11.22 FastCubeMaster
 11.82 Mark Boyanowski
 14.15 h2f
 14.89 big_moe5
 18.28 keone
 19.51 Bubbagrub
 21.82 MatsBergsten
 22.16 RyuKagamine
 28.60 Jacck
*Clock*(7)

 7.32 qaz
 8.19 TheDubDubJr
 16.48 cuberkid10
 25.95 Jacck
 26.16 Bubbagrub
 26.82 arbivara
 49.20 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.36 TheDubDubJr
 4.77 TcubesAK
 4.85 cuberkid10
 5.51 pantu2000
 5.55 Ghost Cuber
 5.56 Torch
 6.07 FastCubeMaster
 6.34 aybuck37
 7.39 Mark Boyanowski
 7.77 qaz
 8.89 Ordway Persyn
 9.77 Cubing HQ
 12.69 big_moe5
 14.51 keone
 15.29 Jacck
 15.88 RyuKagamine
 18.30 Bubbagrub
 21.56 arbivara
 23.51 QuantumDestroyer
 32.75 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:10.61 JianhanC
 1:17.01 cuberkid10
 1:33.41 Torch
 2:03.54 Ordway Persyn
 2:11.33 LipeCarneiro
 2:47.14 Bogdan
 3:00.25 FastCubeMaster
 3:19.62 TcubesAK
 3:41.49 mafergut
 3:42.99 RyuKagamine
 4:07.00 Jacck
 7:33.43 arbivara
*Square-1*(14)

 11.17 Raptor56
 14.46 TheDubDubJr
 16.45 cuberkid10
 19.33 shortey
 21.38 qaz
 22.14 Nihahhat
 25.02 Mark Boyanowski
 26.37 Torch
 35.83 FastCubeMaster
 40.43 Ordway Persyn
 42.90 Bogdan
 45.66 LipeCarneiro
 1:05.87 h2f
 1:33.43 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

26 Kit Clement
27 okayama
29 Ranzha
32 arbivara
37 Jacck
38 Bogdan
46 Ordway Persyn
49 TcubesAK
51 FastCubeMaster
52 h2f
52 One Wheel
53 RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

326 Torch
251 cuberkid10
228 Ordway Persyn
215 FastCubeMaster
202 TcubesAK
194 Bogdan
192 Jacck
170 qaz
160 h2f
156 shortey
140 MatsBergsten
114 CyanSandwich
113 RyuKagamine
106 LipeCarneiro
98 pantu2000
97 TheDubDubJr
95 Roman
91 mafergut
85 WACWCA
75 JustinTimeCuber
72 One Wheel
71 keone
70 arbivara
68 aybuck37
64 Bubbagrub
64 fastfingers777
58 kamilprzyb
57 Mark Boyanowski
51 muchacho
44 LostGent
44 Sessinator
43 YoAkshYo
37 26doober
33 Nihahhat
33 giorgi
31 big_moe5
31 QuantumDestroyer
30 Deri Nata Wijaya
30 Ghost Cuber
22 Kit Clement
21 okayama
20 Ranzha
18 Raptor56
17 Cubing HQ
16 JianhanC
14 Nosae Semaj
11 [email protected]
9 Pragitya
8 hcfong


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 26, 2016)

4TH AGAIN. Gj winners


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, I finally podiumed.


----------

